# State Cup



## snd011 (Feb 11, 2017)

Does anyone know when the Bracket Draw will be completed by State Cup for olders?


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 11, 2017)

snd011 said:


> Does anyone know when the Bracket Draw will be completed by State Cup for olders?


I think they have been posted.  Might have to hit refresh on your screen.


----------



## Frank (Feb 11, 2017)

National cup is up


----------



## in the net (Feb 11, 2017)

So I heard today on the girls side there was a team caught with 4 over aged players.  And they were two yrs older

What team/club was that?


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 11, 2017)

Surf Anaheim 06...go check the thread


----------



## snd011 (Feb 12, 2017)

Nothing has been posted at this time with the exception of National Cup...


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2017)

snd011 said:


> Nothing has been posted at this time with the exception of National Cup...


*This contradicts what its says when you click on the olders, but perhaps today is the day.*

http://www.calsouth.com/en/statecup/

*2017 CAL SOUTH STATE CUP - PRESIDENTS DIVISION/GOVERNOR*

AGE GROUP ENTRY DEADLINE BRACKET DRAW/CUP TIE DATE ROSTER FREEZE START DATE
2000/17U-2002/15U Jan. 26, 2017* Feb. 15, 2017* Mar. 22, 2017 Mar. 25, 2017                    
1998/19U-1999/18U Jan. 26, 2017 *Feb. 15, 2017* Mar. 22, 2017 Mar. 25, 2017


----------



## Frank (Feb 15, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> *This contradicts what its says when you click on the olders, but perhaps today is the day.*
> 
> http://www.calsouth.com/en/statecup/
> 
> ...


It previously said 10th.


----------

